# Goblin Mini RTA Glass Replacement



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Hi All

I was recently given a Goblin Mini RTA, but the glass is broken. Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement or what other tanks glass will fit it?


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

The Bellus glass will work , but being old tanks, most shops no longer stock them ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flava (27/6/16)

http://www.vapeking.co.za/goblin-mini-replacement-glass.html

not sure if it fits both versions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

They didnt have stock last time I was there , but worth a shot


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Thanks Zucas will try find a Bellus glass from somewhere hopefully


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Did you break the small drip tip ?


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Thanks Flava, I was at Vape King about 2 weeks ago and they didn't have stock.


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Ja drip tip is also broken


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Eish , must of been a bad drop , try to get some tank bands to save your glass


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Definitely going to get band on my next trip to the vape shop


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Zucas, do you know where Vape King Pta is?


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Yes , its in the Gezina area of Pretoria , super friendly service there


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

I found my stainless Steel dripper tip fits on the Goblin tank, using an adapter that came with the tank. So should be sorted with that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ryan_rsa (27/6/16)

Awesome, will go have a look, as Vape King in JHB is such a distance to drive to for me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zucas (27/6/16)

Cool stuff , just watch out as the adapter falls off easily in your pocket


----------



## ET (27/6/16)

There is a section of the forum called who has stock. Vendors are allowed to respond to stock requests in that sub forum. Also it would help if you could state whether you have a goblin mini v1 or v2


----------



## shaheed (27/6/16)

Just to add . Broke my melo 3 mini class. Goblin mini v1 glass works . So vice versa works. Vaperite has melo 3 mini glass. Bellus, goblin mini and melo 3 mini all use the same glass 

Sent from my SM-A300F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (28/6/16)

Thread moved to "who has stock" so vendors can reply directly if they choose to
Hope it helps @Ryan_rsa 
Thanks for the headsup @ET


----------

